# yukon golden retrievers Millis MA



## happy1127 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi, 

Just wondering if anyone has any info on Yukon Golden Retrievers from Millis, MA?

Thanks!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I LOVE their boys and their girl, Carli. Seger is on my short list of stud dogs 

I have only heard good things but, as always, check clearances, etc. on both parents.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Love Carli and Seger too!!


----------



## Mjpar72 (Jun 4, 2013)

I am looking at a breeding of Yukons Country Girl Shake it For Me (Lola) and SPlendid Chatham Stars and Bars (Patton). Both are in the K9 database and longevity looks good. Lola' grandfather is Seger. Patton has lots of clearances but Lola doesn't have any listed. Any thoughts?


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Mjpar72 said:


> I am looking at a breeding of Yukons Country Girl Shake it For Me (Lola) and SPlendid Chatham Stars and Bars (Patton). Both are in the K9 database and longevity looks good. Lola' grandfather is Seger. Patton has lots of clearances but Lola doesn't have any listed. Any thoughts?


Heart clearance is listed on OFFA. Eyes may have been done, but not sent in. Ask for it. Since she just turned two 6 weeks ago, perhaps hips and elbows haven't been reported yet? Ask. 

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

Those are two more examples of lighter colored dogs excelling in the breed ring. The dam looks a lot like Bella, but with a lot more coat.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Mjpar72 said:


> I am looking at a breeding of Yukons Country Girl Shake it For Me (Lola) and SPlendid Chatham Stars and Bars (Patton). Both are in the K9 database and longevity looks good. Lola' grandfather is Seger. Patton has lots of clearances but Lola doesn't have any listed. Any thoughts?


Contact the breeder and ask the questions directly to her. Ask to see Lola's clearances. You should do this with ANY breeder you are interested in. They will be proud to show you correct clearances if you speak respectfully with any questions. Best of luck  The members who responded, Tahnee and Kfayard are very respected here so you are on the right track , you just need to communicate with the breeder.


----------

